# Little help need



## Danny1888 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi Lads and Lassies.
I recently bought a massey 35 with a twist. Its been fitted with a suspected 1969 landrover engine.(parked a while and information was slack due to circumstances)Fast little yolk !!
Need to get a frost plug, heating plugs and filter but don't know hon to even determine what engine it is.
Amy help would be great !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Danny1888 said:


> Hi Lads and Lassies.
> I recently bought a massey 35 with a twist. Its been fitted with a suspected 1969 landrover engine.(parked a while and information was slack due to circumstances)Fast little yolk !!
> Need to get a frost plug, heating plugs and filter but don't know hon to even determine what engine it is.
> Amy help would be great !!


Welcome to the forum.
I think that STERMET ( Sterling Metals) was the foundry that cast the block for Perkins... perhaps.


----------

